# A Rare Treat outside my front window over 30 Rainbow Lorekeet's Beautiful Parrots.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone... This afternoon i had a rare treat there were over 30 RainBow Lorekeet's outside my Front Window we were in the lounge room and heard this loud noise from Parrots so we had a look i got some lovely photo's of them they are really noisy. The wild Flowers are out now being Spring and they were in the Palm tree's I didn't no that Palm Trees Flowered until today when we heard the loud noise from the Parrots. The Parrots were feeding on the Nectar from the Flowers and having a wonderful time.. Please enjoy these Beautiful Parrots... We are so luckly to see so many Wild Parrots in our Back Yard.







I even got a parrot in flight for the first time.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely wonderful, Lyn!  You are very lucky to have those special visitors and other different parrots coming to your yard!
Hey, maybe Indi will start to mimic their noises if he hears them, too!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful pics of some very pretty birds....thx for sharing....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Wow, that is absolutely wonderful, Lyn!  You are very lucky to have those special visitors and other different parrots coming to your yard!
> Hey, maybe Indi will start to mimic their noises if he hears them, too!


Thank you i am glad you liked the photo's... Indi already Mimic's the Parrots outside he does them all it is funny Indi makes the Drongo sound to those birds have gone back to North QLD. These Parrots stay here all year round..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Beautiful pics of some very pretty birds....thx for sharing....


Thank you Randy glad that you liked the photo's of our Beautiful Parrots..


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

They're beautiful photos, Lyn. Thanks for sharing. I get them up my way too as you'd know but I've never had than many that close to the house! Did Indi like the noise they were making?

Really great photos :2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Madonna. Indi loved the noise of the Parrots.. He even makes there sound as well it is funny when Indi makes the Blue Mountain Parrots squark.. Indi does nearly every parrot sound in our back yard. He hasn't picked up the telephone ring yet luckly..


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha ha, that cheeky little Indi. Can you try to get him on video mimicking the bird sounds? I'd love that. And let me know when you have as I don't look at the video section all the time.

Funny little fellow he is :laughing2:



lynbuster said:


> Madonna. Indi loved the noise of the Parrots.. He even makes there sound as well it is funny when Indi makes the Blue Mountain Parrots squark.. Indi does nearly every parrot sound in our back yard. He hasn't picked up the telephone ring yet luckly..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok Madonna... Indi has a new video out i put it into the budgie video's he is helping mum with her hand made lace but ill let you no when i get him as soon as i can get it that is as everytime i bring out the camera he stops i haven't even got him saying his new words he now says I'm in Charge.. Let me out it sounds funny he talks in my father's voice to..


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

"I'm in charge" :bowrofl:


lynbuster said:


> Ok Madonna... Indi has a new video out i put it into the budgie video's he is helping mum with her hand made lace but ill let you no when i get him as soon as i can get it that is as everytime i bring out the camera he stops i haven't even got him saying his new words he now says I'm in Charge.. Let me out it sounds funny he talks in my father's voice to..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yip Indi says it very plain Im in Charge... it is funny


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, what a sight that must have been! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Clementine_3 said:


> Wow, what a sight that must have been! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you yes it was wonderful to see so many Parrots out of my front window in the lounge room i was able to get close to get some photo's so luckly to get these..


----------



## Azurei (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing Lyn! I enjoyed those immensely, I may have to move there one day  I look out of my front window to a graveyard! Although we did have some pretty deer in there yesterday


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you... You are luckly to see Deer we don't have that here only in the Zoo's we are so luckly to have the Parrots that fly here in our Front and back yard. Indi mimic's all of the birds..


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. I have them too. They are loving the nectar from the flowers on the tree in front of my Lounge Room too. They are really getting my Scaley Breasted Lorikeet that I have inside all excited. He has great fun yelling back at them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

*Beautiful photos Lyn... you got the flying shots you wanted in the end lol.... just not of Indi haha

Thanks for sharing*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. I have them too. They are loving the nectar from the flowers on the tree in front of my Lounge Room too. They are really getting my Scaley Breasted Lorikeet that I have inside all excited. He has great fun yelling back at them.


Thank you Kate. Glad you are enjoying them to.. Must be the time of the season with the flowers out... We are so luckly to have these beautiful parrots aren't we Kate....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Feline Ferocity said:


> *Beautiful photos Lyn... you got the flying shots you wanted in the end lol.... just not of Indi haha
> 
> Thanks for sharing*


Yes I got my flying shot next time it will be Indi.. Glad you liked the photos...


----------



## Angie (May 11, 2007)

Your so lucky.


----------



## Star (May 13, 2006)

Wow! Seeing these wild birds would be so foreign to me, what great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Spectacular photos, Lyn! The birds are just so beautiful! *


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh wow Lyn! How amazing that must have been! Aren't you glad you had your camera! 

Hopefully they didn't disturb your darling little Indigo with all their noise.


----------



## alexandria (Apr 2, 2013)

beautiful pictures x


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Budgiekin said:


> Oh wow Lyn! How amazing that must have been! Aren't you glad you had your camera!
> 
> Hopefully they didn't disturb your darling little Indigo with all their noise.


Thank you Kim... No Indigo loved the parrots and the noise of them he was having a ball... Indigo even does there squark sound to.. he!!! he!!! the Parrots are back again today..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Angie said:


> Your so lucky.


Glad that you liked the Photo's of the Wild Parrots.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Star said:


> Wow! Seeing these wild birds would be so foreign to me, what great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


Glad that you liked the Wild Parrots they are lovely to have around


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Crazy_Bird_Lady said:


> *Spectacular photos, Lyn! The birds are just so beautiful! *


Thank you Glad that you liked the Parrots..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

alexandria said:


> beautiful pictures x


Glad that you liked the Parrots we have Beautiful ones here.. Even the Budgies are Australian..Budgies are Australian Birds..


----------



## gabberlicious (Jul 26, 2012)

Annnnnnd this is why I'm moving to Australia.  I love rainbows. So pretty! Thanks for sharing the pics Lyn


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Gabby.... Glad you liked the Parrots. Gabby where abouts in Australia are you moving to come to Bundaberg you will see the Great Barrier Reef lots of parrots Koala's Kangaroo's etc... Ill send you a P.M. after


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

alexandria said:


> beautiful pictures x


Thank you i am glad that you liked the Parrots ill try to get more when they come back.


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

Those are amazing photos, you're so lucky!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Alexis.. I am glad that you liked the photo's i took of our Beautiful Parrots.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

omg!!! I love these photos!! these wild parrots are just beautiful!! you're so lucky!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> omg!!! I love these photos!! these wild parrots are just beautiful!! you're so lucky!!


Glad that you liked the photo's of the Wild Parrots that i took..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone who looked at My photo's of the wild parrots..


----------



## reenzz (Mar 6, 2011)

great pictures!just made my day


----------



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful lories, Lyn! My hubby is also from Australia (though we live in Canada) and he always talks about how loud they are. You are indeed very lucky to live somewhere with so many wild parrots right in your backyard!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone who has made a nice comment on my Wild Parrots outside my front window.


----------



## Goldielover (Jun 10, 2008)

Those birds are gorgeous. About the most colourful thing I've seen recently was a cardinal. We also have a pair of red tailed hawks that terrorize the many pigeons that hang out on the balconies of our apartment complex. Midge and May always shut right up when they heard the hawks screaming.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad that you liked the photo's of our Australian Parrots it is lovely to see them out the front of our window every day..


----------

